# Anyone doing best buddies DC?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Update: ruined by Feds! Anyone doing best buddies DC?*

I just got an email that the 100 mile ride is canceled and we are now all signed up for the 60 mile ride which goes from Poolesville to Leesburg. I think I am going to pass on this (which sucks considering the $850 fundraisining minimum) and do the Moco epic which is a 60 mile MTB ride for the day after.

It is next Saturday and aside from the fundraising minimum it is the best century ride available in the country IMO. 7 miles of DC streets are shut down, police escort, riding with Hincapie. they also have an incredible after party but I am more of a one beer and gone type after these rides.


----------

